# Filter suggestions for Canon 50mm 1.4



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll start off by saying I want to buy the best I can.....I hate buying cheap stuff and then down the line needing to upgrade and end up paying more than I initially would. Also, I plan on having this lens for a long long time.....I love it!!

I shoot a lot of shots by the creek in Boulder and the ocean/pools in Cali so I'm thinking my first purchase is going to be a polarizer.....I hear a lot of good things about B+W, which one would you guys go with??

Also, I'm thinking about getting a haze filter though I've read a lot of contracting stuff on these.....some people say its better just to get the hood (which I already have).....I shoot a lot of landscapes of the mountains and still see a lot of haze so I'm thinking I should get one.  Any recommendations.

Guess I should also say to take it into account that I probably won't buy another lens to use a 58mm filter on....I just want to buy something initially where I won't need to deal with it again.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2010)

A B+W MRC CPOL is an excellent choice.  I've been using Schneider (B+W) for years and have always been VERY happy with the results.  This image shows just how dramatic the effect can be under optimal conditions.  Compare it to this one taken without a CPOL.  A "haze" filter is actually a UV filter, and since there is already a UV filter built into the sensor assembly of your camera, there's precious little point in addding a second on.  Some people use them for protection, my feeling is that the less I have between my lens and the subject the better.


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.

So this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/10882-REG/B_W_66_045615_58mm_Kaeseman_Circular_Polarizing.html
I'm a n00b on here, is posting links to retail sites allowed?? If not, I'll take it down asap

Curious what the difference is between this and the slim model?? Can both be used with my canon hood?

Also curious how I go about removing atmoshperic haze if not using a UV filter?? Is there something else you would recommend?

Sorry for all the questions, this is going to be the 1st filter I've ever purchased and want to make sure I get the right one the 1st time


----------



## flyingember (Nov 30, 2010)

polarizers are for situations where the light is coming in at a harsh sideways angle.  beyond that it's a darkener filter

uv filters are basically lens breaking protectors these days.  unless you're buying a good one it's like adding cheap glass that lowers your image quality

as to atmospheric haze, why wouldn't you want to capture the environment.  the haze is there, use it in your photo.  as has been said, what it can do to help is already being done


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am willing to buy the best uv filter made if it makes a difference in my image quality, I'm not concerned about breaking my lens as I have a hood on it and am really careful.

I live at the base of the Rockies and take a lot of shots looking down on Boulder and am getting sick of the haze as it detracts from how clearly you can see the mountains....it seems the haze is more prevalent in my images than it is in real life


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 30, 2010)

benny420 said:


> I live at the base of the Rockies and take a lot of shots looking down on Boulder and am getting sick of the haze as it detracts from how clearly you can see the mountains....it seems the haze is more prevalent in my images than it is in real life


 

Is that actually haze, or the reflection/angle.
Try the CP and check your results. Remember that the CP does not function for all angles of light coming into the lens.
You might want to think of some Ngrads for your lens as well.


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> benny420 said:
> 
> 
> > I live at the base of the Rockies and take a lot of shots looking down on Boulder and am getting sick of the haze as it detracts from how clearly you can see the mountains....it seems the haze is more prevalent in my images than it is in real life
> ...



Seems to be haze as somedays its crystal clear, though not completely sure....maybe someone more experienced from my area can enlighten me?


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

tirediron said:


> A B+W MRC CPOL is an excellent choice.  I've been using Schneider (B+W) for years and have always been VERY happy with the results.  This image shows just how dramatic the effect can be under optimal conditions.  Compare it to this one taken without a CPOL.  A "haze" filter is actually a UV filter, and since there is already a UV filter built into the sensor assembly of your camera, there's precious little point in addding a second on.  Some people use them for protection, my feeling is that the less I have between my lens and the subject the better.



Curious if my lens hood and cap will work with this filter on??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 30, 2010)

It will probably work, but you will have a very hard time turning it inside the hood.


What's wrong with haze?


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

curious what the B+W "Kaeseman" means vs. "Schneider"??


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2010)

benny420 said:


> Curious if my lens hood and cap will work with this filter on??


Nothing that two minutes with a Dremel tool won't fix; a little slot at the BOTTOM of the hood makes using a CPOL much easier.

Schneider is simply B+W from a couple of mergers ago

Slim filters are meant for using with wide and super-wide zooms and reduce the vignetting created at very short focal lengths.  They don't have front threads (so that you can't stack another filter in front of them) and won't accept a lens cap (but B+W slim-mounts normally come with a slip-on lens cap).


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

tirediron said:


> benny420 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious if my lens hood and cap will work with this filter on??
> ...



Can you recommend a good way to keep em clean??


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2010)

Keep them in the case when they're not in use, when (not if, but when) they get dust and smeared with fingerprints, clean them the same way you would your lens.  Use your blower bulb to remove the big chunks, a couple of huffs of breath, and wipe with lens tissue or a micro-fibre cloth.  In almost 30 years of shooting, the only thing I've ever used aside from that is the occasional drop drop of distiled water if I've been shooting around the ocean.


----------



## benny420 (Nov 30, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Keep them in the case when they're not in use, when (not if, but when) they get dust and smeared with fingerprints, clean them the same way you would your lens.  Use your blower bulb to remove the big chunks, a couple of huffs of breath, and wipe with lens tissue or a micro-fibre cloth.  In almost 30 years of shooting, the only thing I've ever used aside from that is the occasional drop drop of distiled water if I've been shooting around the ocean.



Thanks for all the help, I truly appreciate it!! Just ordered the 
B + W 58mm Kaesemann Circular Polarizer Multi-Coated Glass Filter....can't wait for it to arrive and play around with it!!

Have a good evening!!


----------

